

Potential: an x86-64 assembler as a Haskell DSL - cpeterso
https://intoverflow.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/announcing-potential-x86-64-assembler-as-a-haskell-edsl/

======
Ralith
Very cool. Can arbitrary assembly programs (having well-defined behavior) be
represented with this?

~~~
cpeterso
I don't think so because the "assembly language" is actually Haskell code (an
"embedded" domain specific language).

